# H&M Bowstrings now selling Astroflite



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

Ttt !!!


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Top!


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Up!


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

How does Astro Flight compare to 8125 and 452X?


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Devilfan said:


> How does Astro Flight compare to 8125 and 452X?


i would put in the 452x class for stability and the 8125 class for softness of shot. this is strictly my opinion on the testing i have done here. Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Top!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Top!


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

i am really liking this material for stability and softness of shot. with the sale going right now, its a good opportunity to give it a try.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Astroflight is a very impressive material, its showing no stretch or creep and no peep rotation in all the testing i have done plus its faster and quiet. Mike


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Maybe a set for my next bow?


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Just ordered a nice set....


----------

